# More good news!



## army_paralegal (4 Apr 2005)

A Queen's York Ranger recruiter called me for a testing on April 7 at 6:00 P.M.

Pray for me!

I have done 21 push-ups. My elbows do not touch my sides, but I can still feel it in my arms.

Wish me well and pray for me to do well on all tests.


----------



## infamous_p (4 Apr 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> A Queen's York Ranger recruiter called me for a testing on April 7 at 6:00 P.M.
> 
> Pray for me!
> 
> ...



congratulations. make sure during the testing, your upper arms are parallel to your sides when you are down, and your stomach touches the ground (or maximum of an inch or so above)


----------



## Clipse (5 Apr 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## army_paralegal (5 Apr 2005)

Cool!

But, sometimes my stomach touches the ground but I still feel it in my arms a little bit, which means I don't think i should fail.

Just wanted to tell my progress is all.


----------



## quebecbest (5 Apr 2005)

oh....nice

if i wasnt rofl'ing on the floor of your ..exploits i'd be doing 50 more than you.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (5 Apr 2005)

C'est Bon,

Keep it up, everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## army_paralegal (5 Apr 2005)

quebecbest said:
			
		

> oh....nice
> 
> if i wasnt rofl'ing on the floor of your ..exploits i'd be doing 50 more than you.



Why you laughing?


----------



## quebecbest (5 Apr 2005)

well when i think of it i have no special reason...

that was a self comment on how to not engage brains before posting hihihii

vive le canada


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Apr 2005)

Paralegal never mind that a**hat I have seen some of his other post and they are less then constructive or even remotely usefull....good job keep up the good work in no time at all you'll be pumping off 50 and asking for more.


Mods I ask that you please have a look at Quebecbest and his post history. he seems to be more intrested in ridiculing the users then in saying anything useful.


----------



## QORvanweert (5 Apr 2005)

Good work. I remember way back in the day when I was proud that I could do three sets of 25. Keep it up, you can only play the game if you have the strength to do so......


----------



## ROTP Applicant (5 Apr 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> I have done 21 push-ups.
> 
> As a result, my heart-beat accelerated. Yippee!
> 
> Feel free to congratulate me!



Guys don't tell me I'm condescending or tell me that I'm not being nice if I ask this question. Army_paralegal why do you need to open a new thread every time you do one extra push up? I'm just really curious, thanks in advance.


----------



## army_paralegal (5 Apr 2005)

ROTP Civi U said:
			
		

> Guys don't tell me I'm condescending or tell me that I'm not being nice if I ask this question. Army_paralegal why do you need to open a new thread every time you do one extra push up? I'm just really curious, thanks in advance.



Nervous.

I WANT THESE DONE RIGHT, OKAY!!!?


----------



## Gouki (5 Apr 2005)

quebecbest said:
			
		

> well when i think of it i have no special reason...
> 
> that was a self comment on how to not engage brains before posting hihihii
> 
> vive le canada



You're an idiot.

If you can truly do 50 more than her, wtf was the point in saying it? Stroking your ego huh? I would think someone as "fit" as you wouldn't need ego stroking.

Pathetic


----------



## Lost_Warrior (5 Apr 2005)

Dont mind Quebecbest....when you're 120 pounds, you can do 70 push ups....but its people like that who suffer when they ruck march..


----------



## winchable (5 Apr 2005)

Quebecbest, you've just started appearing on our radar screen, if you like the site and wish to continue posting please refrain from rude comments. 
If you've got nothing nice to say ________________.

Army_paralegal, if you could just confine your news to one thread for neatness' sake that would be great otherwise we'll start culling your topics to save space.


----------



## army_paralegal (5 Apr 2005)

Sorry! :-(


----------



## quebecbest (6 Apr 2005)

Time for me to go...to ANOTHER post.hihiihi

only to say gentle and helpfull things cause aparently the "i laugh a poeple" atitude ain't good...must have taught of this but forgot before posting ..heh.

oy yeah almost forgot sorry and

VIVE LE CANADA


----------



## Gouki (6 Apr 2005)

You're still here? Damn this board can be lenient.


----------



## quebecbest (6 Apr 2005)

wut'S lenient?


----------



## patrick666 (6 Apr 2005)

Lenient is defined as:

<li>easy: not strict; "an easy teacher"; "easy standards"; "lenient rules" 
<li>characterized by tolerance and mercy 

Cheers


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (6 Apr 2005)

Lenient = être indulgent


----------



## QORvanweert (6 Apr 2005)

lenient= what your instructors on BMQ will not be. so, they will not hold your hands, they will not tuck you in for a nice 9 hour beauty rest and they will not slap you on the ass and race to the showers. In other words, they will be hard, they will kick your ass and you will be Mr. Grey.


----------



## patrick666 (6 Apr 2005)

No bedtime stories either??


----------



## quebecbest (6 Apr 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> No bedtime stories either??



damnit


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Apr 2005)

quebecbest said:
			
		

> damnit


I would tell you to go talk to 2FER to get a shovel... but you seem to be doing a pretty good job of it on your own...


----------



## JBP (7 Apr 2005)

Well he's certainly not Quebec's Best as his name suggests!!!

I would think Quebec's best is in the female side of the population...


----------



## patrick666 (7 Apr 2005)

I'd have to agree.  ;D

Though I have a biased opinion as I dated a great girl from quebec when I lived in Alberta... 

Cheers


----------



## quebecbest (7 Apr 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I would think Quebec's best is in the female side of the population...



what the hell was this supose to mean
tentendrais tu par la que les dudes du quebec sont inferieur oh femme ^-^

jesper knon cause sa pourrait sappeler du sexisme et je pense pas que c compris dansle code de conduite du forum so 
BAM


----------



## Infanteer (7 Apr 2005)

Suck it up buttercup and laugh at the joke....


----------



## QORvanweert (7 Apr 2005)

quebecbest said:
			
		

> what the heck was this supose to mean
> tentendrais tu par la que les dudes du quebec sont inferieur oh femme ^-^
> 
> jesper knon cause sa pourrait sappeler du sexisme et je pense pas que c compris dansle code de conduite du forum so
> BAM


and a rough translation of his disgustingly written post: 'I heard that you were saying the males in Quebec are below the females ^-^ I hope this isn't so because that would be called sexism and I think that it is not permitted in the Forum Code of Conduct. SO BAM'

Well, someone should tell him that the sportscaster in Anchorman says 'WHAMMY' and then mention that most CEGEPS would shoot him if he tried to hand that in and then tell him to screw off because he obviously doesn't understand the fine nuances of board humour.

Here is my transcription of what he meant to write incase you doubt my translation....

'j'ai entendu que vous disiez que les gars au Quebec sont au-dessous des filles ^ - ^ j'espèrerais ceci n'est pas aussi parce que cela s'appellerait le sexism et je pense qu'il n'est pas autorisé dans le code de forum de la conduite. SO BAM '


----------



## Infanteer (7 Apr 2005)

Is anyone really offended if I think chicks are hotter then guys - regardless of origin?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Is anyone really offended if I think chicks are hotter then guys - regardless of origin?



Why do you feel the need to ask that question? :-*


----------



## Infanteer (7 Apr 2005)

...because Mr Quebecbest got his panties in a bunch.  >


----------



## Harris (7 Apr 2005)

Quebecbest,

Sort yourself out or I'll do it for you.  I've seen nothing but rude, disparaging, unhelpful posts from you.  If I see any more I'll delete all of them and ban you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2005)

Him and his alter-ego's are gone.......
Bruce


----------



## vangemeren (9 Apr 2005)

I'll add to the dogpile by adding, that's "More good news!"  :blotto:


----------



## army_paralegal (10 Apr 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> Sorry! :-(



Besides, Now I do 'em according to here; http://admissions.usma.edu/images/wpe/PAEFIG89.JPG


----------



## ROTP Applicant (11 Apr 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the way the guy does the push ups in your link is not according to the CF Fitness Test standard. When he is down, his elbows are out; however on the PT Test your elbows will have to be really close to your body.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (11 Apr 2005)

ROTP Civi U said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that the way the guy does the push ups in your link is not according to the CF Fitness Test standard. When he is down, his elbows are out; however on the PT Test your elbows will have to be really close to your body.



I don't know about that I think someone better clarify because I do my push ups quite similar to the guy in the picture. I hope you're wrong or I have to change the way I do push ups... not that it matters all that much.


----------



## JBP (12 Apr 2005)

Well you better change them then! Elbows in, back straight, chin up, hands under your CHEST, with thumbs under your nipples to be exact and feet together. 

THEN you have 1 proper pushup...

Goodluck


----------



## army_paralegal (14 Apr 2005)

I have the queen's york rangers CD, and I saw some people in PT with their elbows out. THAT WAS DURING BMQ SESSION.


----------

